# Tornado comes through



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

and left a mess. Of course my Captain chose to have this day off leaving me with the truck!! We left the hall around 830 and got back to the hall at 1730. We keep going out everytime the wind blows. There are houses destroyed, buildings flattened, people trapped, wires everywhere, its a mess!

*This started it all!!!*










*This is some of what it left!*














































*Im standing in the tree!*










*What it did!!*










*Anyone see my Jeep????*


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh man Andy it's getting ready to hit us now!!! This is insane hope everyone is ok!!!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh so sorry about your Jeep! Glad to see you are okay. Hopefully whomever was at the house was safe also. Tornadoes are so destructive.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW! I went to OSU and when I first got there I was all confused about Tornado drills and what not. We had fire drills in my state, no tornados, lol. Could not imagine having them around me all the time. UGH. Hope your insurance helps you out with all that!!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Wholie ****!!!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG! Thank god you are alright! What state are you in?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Megan they are in TN.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Tornadoes are some of the most awe inspiring events nature has to offer, I love them...but only from afar Life in tornado alley this time of year is crazy...I'm from the northern part. Stay safe everyone and always keep a radio at hand when weather gets bad.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

We don't get tornados in NZ, I couldn't imagine one coming over the house.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! Keep up the good work, OFK and stay safe, people!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's insane! the tornado uprooted the tree from concrete :O

Glad you're safe!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm soo glad tornadoes dont touch down in CA .. we have earthquakes to worry about though


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> That's insane! the tornado uprooted the tree from concrete :O
> 
> Glad you're safe!


They are awesome beasts of power!!! When they eye down a trailer park, which they love, it is amazing how quickly they destroy everything in their path. Truly, they are one of nature's wonders...and damn unpredictable too. Tis the season for all those living in tornado stricken areas to be alert and safe!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow tornados scare the crap out of me! I don't need to worry about them here in CA though...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> They are awesome beasts of power!!! When they eye down a trailer park, which they love, it is amazing how quickly they destroy everything in their path. Truly, they are one of nature's wonders...and damn unpredictable too. Tis the season for all those living in tornado stricken areas to be alert and safe!!


That they are... I just keep thinking, where would ppl be right now had the government shut down. What would have happened due to the aftermath, ya know?

I definitely enjoy watching storm chasers on TV, but the kahunas it takes to track the storms, not sure I'd be up for


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I would loooovvveee to chase tornadoes...but would not want to be the chasee LOL!!! I am very infatuated with them BTW, you don't have kahunas, do you?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I would loooovvveee to chase tornadoes...but would not want to be the chasee LOL!!! I am very infatuated with them BTW, you don't have kahunas, do you?


That's what I'd be afraid of >.<... And nope I was not born with Kahunas, lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

crazy link of some pictures. crazy tornado!!!

Tornadoes kill over 200 - The Big Picture - Boston.com


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ames said:


> crazy link of some pictures. crazy tornado!!!
> 
> Tornadoes kill over 200 - The Big Picture - Boston.com


That is so terrible.


----------

